# Divorce in Dubai



## RPinDubai

Good morning,

I moved to Dubai in August with my wife. Things fell apart from there and now she has left to go back to the US. I am still living in Dubai. We plan on getting a divorce. Does anyone have any information about divorce in Dubai? I have heard that you can get divorced using the laws of your home country/state. We are from Nevada and I assume that it would probably be easier to do it there. Can I file here at the US Consulate?

Thanks for any information that people may have.


----------



## ratpick_2000

RPinDubai said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I moved to Dubai in August with my wife. Things fell apart from there and now she has left to go back to the US. I am still living in Dubai. We plan on getting a divorce. Does anyone have any information about divorce in Dubai? I have heard that you can get divorced using the laws of your home country/state. We are from Nevada and I assume that it would probably be easier to do it there. Can I file here at the US Consulate?
> 
> Thanks for any information that people may have.


Family law (which governs matters such as divorce) is governed by UAE law or by the laws of the individual's home country. If, as an American couple, residing in Dubai, you can approach the Dubai courts for a divorce using your home country laws.

The court will look into the possibility of reconciliation before filing for divorce however, so be aware that it may not be straightforward.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ratpick_2000

I should also mention that this applies ONLY if both parties are residing in Dubai. So probably not the best solution for your case.


----------



## EXPAT09

I dont have any suggestion since i have no idea about this but just wanted to say that im sorry to hear that and i wish u best of luck and less painful process if u really have made up your mind.


----------



## thefultons

EXPAT09 said:


> I dont have any suggestion since i have no idea about this but just wanted to say that im sorry to hear that and i wish u best of luck and less painful process if u really have made up your mind.


Hello years ago i was living in Qatar i too had the same problem Both of us being UK citizens and I too went to the British consulate basicaly i drew a blank wall with them. However a quick trip home initiation process and all was done. I do admit there were some lawyers outhere willing to take on at a grossly over extorted fee and was far far cheaper to just buy a ticket home and do it back home as takes a while.


----------



## Andy Capp

been there, seen it, done it. Get divorced in your home country - so much easier. As to access of kids and alimony payment - if both are in UAE do it here, if not, forget it and negotiate - the courts really don't care if you all aren't here.

And just to correct an earlier point, all court (family) is done under sharia and UAE law, you CANNOT request that it is done under your home law. Can you imagine being an (say) Afghan expat in Boston and saying to the court "Can this divorce be carried out under Afghan law"? It would never happen!


----------



## lesleyfarmers

RPinDubai said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I moved to Dubai in August with my wife. Things fell apart from there and now she has left to go back to the US. I am still living in Dubai. We plan on getting a divorce. Does anyone have any information about divorce in Dubai? I have heard that you can get divorced using the laws of your home country/state. We are from Nevada and I assume that it would probably be easier to do it there. Can I file here at the US Consulate?
> 
> Thanks for any information that people may have.


So sorry to hear this. Poor you. 
I met someone recently at a party who is family lawyer operating in Dubai and AD. Can't remember her name but the company is called something like Expatriate Law Practice. I just remember my husband saying that he bags her should it ever happen to us.
Hope this helps.


----------



## pamela0810

Hello, sorry to hear this. I recently got divorced and we had a very nice lawyer by the name of Ms. Jouslin Khairallah who helped us through the process. It took us about a month, mainly because it was amicable. You can get more information on khairallahlegal dot com
The fact that your wife does not reside in Dubai might complicate things though. All the best.


----------



## Jynxgirl

This is months old... ?? Is this another trolling person who wants to advertise? They are busy today huh?


----------



## pamela0810

Jynxgirl said:


> This is months old... ?? Is this another trolling person who wants to advertise? They are busy today huh?


Hi, sorry, just wanted to help. Like I've said before..new here and still trying to get the hang of it. Only trying to help because I've been in the same situation!


----------



## Jynxgirl

pamela0810 said:


> Hi, sorry, just wanted to help. Like I've said before..new here and still trying to get the hang of it. Only trying to help because I've been in the same situation!


Not you, but someone who comes, and two posts is recommending certain companies seems a bit odd. If you stick around (which its a great place to pass the time and people here are so helpful!) you will find that the trolls seem to come out and do this quite often.


----------



## pamela0810

The fact that they're called "trolls" itself sounds a little scary to me. I had doubts over whether I should even recommend anyone, but like I said, I've been in a similar situation and didn't really get much help so thought I'd add my 2 cents worth!


----------



## Jynxgirl

This site is very good at monitoring and getting rid of those people who are here for no good. 

Welcome!


----------



## Jynxgirl

OH, I should have put that it doesnt at all appear that you are one of those trolls that happen along. You will find they literally come on and bombard threads with the recommendations of one company.


----------



## pamela0810

Thanks! I feel much better now and look forward to getting more of those little green boxes in my profile!!


----------



## Jynxgirl

I am about to have seven stars  I hope at least. I thought I was going to get seven when I got to six hundred posts as I had gotten a star for every hundred prior but was sad to find at 601 I still had 6 stars.

So, I HOPE I GET SEVEN TODAY  (I am pitiful!)


----------



## pamela0810

Oh I have 1 star and am no longer a "newbie"!! This is awesome!!


----------



## Jynxgirl

LOL.. that is how it all begins!


----------



## pamela0810

Gosh this is sooo addictive!!!


----------



## Jynxgirl

I gave you some boxes... and when I give now, I give tons of boxes  It rocks!


----------



## pamela0810

Ooohh my rep power just jumped to 35!! Thanks Jynxgirl!! Is it odd that I've got a big wide grin cos of the green boxes?!


----------



## Mohammeddin

An unpleasant situation... But it is better to ask a piece of advice from a lawyer, I think...


----------

